# We can't because of the kids...



## gateway#1 (Jun 4, 2008)

My wife consistenly uses the kids as an excuse to do little to nothing alone with her husband. I don't just mean things that happen in the bedroom, but everything. No dinners out....no movies out...etc.

Have others had a spouse use the kids, or lack of babysitting, etc., to make excuses for doing things together?


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Have you taken on the initiative yourself? Arrange for the sitter, make reservations and take her out.


----------



## happilymarried67 (May 7, 2008)

swedish said:


> Have you taken on the initiative yourself? Arrange for the sitter, make reservations and take her out.


:iagree:

Except if your children are really little. I didn't go out as much when they were babies. I waited till they were about 9 to a year before I would go out but that is just me.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

yep we moved to a new state had ZERO family with three children....We had no one to trust to watch our children, finally we were able to get a girl from the YMCA that our kids loved and we were able to go out again.

I took it upon myself to hunt down a babysitter and arrange a night out.

May I ask how old are your children?? Is she a stay at home mom as well, some women really have a hard time getting out of mommy mode.


----------

